# John Calvin on lawful disobedience to the lawless decrees of ecclesiastical courts



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 8, 2020)

... Now, forasmuch as he [the chief priest] doth manifestly play the minister of Satan, he borroweth authority, without shame and colour, of the name of Christ; yea, the very form of speech which the chief priest useth doth prove how carelessly spiritual tyrants who usurp such authority and lordship as is not subject to the word of God, dare grant liberty to themselves to attempt whatsoever pleaseth them. With a commandment (saith he) have we commanded. Whence cometh such strait rigour, save only because they think that all that must be received without exception which they shall command? ...

For more, see John Calvin on lawful disobedience to the lawless decrees of ecclesiastical courts.


----------

